# xml Datei mit JDOM erzeugen, Problem Namespaces



## kubi111 (16. Jun 2004)

Hallo!!!!

Ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem:

Ich möchte gerne eine XML-Datei mit JDOM erzeugen, die folgendermaßen aussieht:


<SynalgoData xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="SynalgoSchema10.xsd">
    <SynalgoInput>....</SynalgoInput>
</SynalgoData>

Ich weiß schon, wie man den JDOM nutzt, komme aber nicht dahinter, wie ich diese Namespaces in das TAG "SynalgoData" hängen kann....

Kann mir da jemand schnell helfen????

Ich denke doch, oder?????

Gruß André


----------



## kubi111 (17. Jun 2004)

```
Namespace nameSpace =  Namespace.getNamespace("xsi", "http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance");
Document ausgabeXML = new Document(new Element("SynalgoData"));
ausgabeXML.getRootElement().setAttribute("noNamespaceSchemaLocation", "SynalgoSchema10.xsd", nameSpace );
```


----------

